# Hornady FTX Custom Pistol Ammunition recall, 500 S&W caliber



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Product Recalls - Hornady Manufacturing, Inc

Hornady Manufacturing Company is recalling seven (7) lots of Item#9249, 500 S&W 300gr. FTX Custom Pistol Ammunition. These lots were shipped between September 9, 2010, and October 17, 2011.

Item number 9249, Lot Numbers:

3101327
3110256
3110683
3110695
3110945
3111388
3111885

Hornady Manufacturing Company ballisticians have determined that some cartridges from Lot #'s 3101327, 3110256, 3110683, 3110695, 3110945, 3111388, 3111885, may exhibit excessive chamber pressures. Use of this product may result in firearm damage and or personal injury.

DO NOT USE HORNADY CUSTOM PISTOL AMMUNITION
ITEM #9249, 500 S&W 300gr. FTX, FROM THE ABOVE LISTED LOT NUMBERS.

The lot number can be found printed on the lower portion of the box label.

THIS NOTICE ONLY APPLIES TO LOT #'s 3101327, 3110256, 3110683, 3110695, 3110945, 3111388, 3111885. If you own any one of these Lot #'s or have any questions regarding this recall, please call 800-338-1242. Hornady Mfg Company will make all arrangements associated with this return and replacement of the product.

ANY OTHER LOT NUMBERS OR ITEM NUMBERS ARE NOT SUBJECT TO THIS RECALL AND REQUIRE NO ACTION.

Thank you for your attention. We apologize for this inconvenience.

-------------------------------------------------

Photo, located at the linked page, shows where the lot number can be found on the ammo package.


----------

